Ask HN: What is a very old HTML+CSS+JavaScript website that still works today? - TekMol
======
byoung2
[https://thoughtcatalog.com/jeremy-london/2018/09/oldest-
webs...](https://thoughtcatalog.com/jeremy-london/2018/09/oldest-websites-on-
the-internet/)

~~~
TekMol
I looked through these, but it seems none of them makes use of Javascript.

~~~
jetti
FogCam does [https://www.fogcam.org/](https://www.fogcam.org/) That site is
from 1994

